# Ok We Are Breaking New Ground Here.



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2015)

So I did my part. I invited everyone that replied.
Now some one is going to have to tell me what happened on your side.
A screen shot would be helpful.
 Did a box show up and ask if you wanted in ?
All the input I get at this point will help me make this run smoother.
Like I told GA Gyro "I learn from my mistakes but by the shear number of them I make I should be a genius."
*****Thanks for the Help****************Gator*******************


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 24, 2015)

I just got a message in my in box with a link to join.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, you invited me... and I accepted with a reply. 
Did it go through?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 24, 2015)

i got a conversation with a link!
thanks for the invite


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Guys,
 Bill did you click on it ?
 John not yet but I'm looking out for it.
 Mike your welcome.
*****Keep it coming guys**********Gator*******


----------



## 18w (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes I got the invite as well. Thanks!


----------



## chips&more (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, I clicked on the box, what did I win?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2015)

No Worries  18W,
 On my list you were the first to confirm.Your in.
Jump in and have fun.
*****Thanks for Joining********G******


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 24, 2015)

The Home Version of Jeopardy and a case of turtle wax!
(in a Don Pardo voice)


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2015)

All you can stand and then some Chips,
 Welcome Aboard and have fun.
            ***G***


----------



## n3480h (Mar 24, 2015)

Got a red 4 flag on the Social Groups bar at the top of the home page.  Of course, with a title like Grumpy Old Cusses, I figured this is where I belong.

Tom


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2015)

Who's Don Pardo ?
Welcome Aboard Mike.
        ***G***


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 24, 2015)

Don Pardo was the announcer for the game show Jeopardy and the David Letterman show

happy to be here gator!!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2015)

Invite headed your way tom,
      ***G***


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 24, 2015)

Gator, the posts in the group are showing up in the 'New Posts' listing for the forums, so they are visible to everyone and they are responding as though it were a regular forum thread.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2015)

OK my bad I thought this was a closed thread.
My apology to the rest of the general membership.
Thats why I asked for "Input" so I can make all the mistakes.
*********Thanks*********G**********


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 24, 2015)

OK here we go.
 On my side I sent out 18 invites to join this group.
 So far I have received 2 others and me.
 So either I did something wrong or  a bunch of you did not want to join.
Now that don't bother me but since this is the first dip in this pond I would like to get all the bugs out so the forum can run better.
Please respond with input to make this site run better .IE: I clicked on to join ,I saw it in the general forum , or other.
******Thanks*********Gator***********


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 24, 2015)

Mark as UnreadStar ConversationLeave Conversation




*grumpygator


	

		
			
		

		
	
Active MembersStaff MemberModerator*
Likes Received:30Trophy Points:48City:tellavastState:Florida
Hi Ulma Doctor,

You have been invited to join the following group:
Grumpy Old Cusses

Please click on the link above to accept the invite.

grumpygator



Sometimes you got to stop and Eat the flowers. +++Jethro.
************
There are no Strangers. Just Friends you haven't meet yet.
************
(sorry not a screenshot, but heres what i got as notification)


----------



## 18w (Mar 24, 2015)

Mine was like Ulma Doctors IIRC except there was a reddish button on the upper right that said click to accept invite.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 25, 2015)

They should have been all like that. I got in before that started. It was flagged at the top in Social Groups.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 25, 2015)

AAHa a "reddish button".
Now that narrows it down. Thank You.
I don't know all the answers yet but this should help down the line.
Anybody want to trade with me  and I'll go back to being just a member.
But in the mean time I'm going to do all I can to make this place run smooth and live up to our mission statement.
Please keep the input coming it will all help


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 25, 2015)

Clicking on Social Groups only takes me to that forum page.  The ''4'' notification just stays there.

This is what I see on the top of my screen:


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Jim.
  ***G***


----------



## n3480h (Mar 25, 2015)

Gator, checking in this time, I got notified in Alerts . . .  AND a red number flag on Social Groups, so I will consider myself well notified.  In spite of being old and grumpy, I have to say thanks for the invite(s) and thanks for becoming a moderator (now you can't ever say it's a thankless job).  I think this will be a good group, ornery as heck, but no doubt entertaining.

Tom


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope so Tom ,
 But it's been a bit of a fur ball so far. So as I see it smarter minds then mine will chew on it and get it running right.
  In spite of speed bumps I'll do my best to keep this at least lively and entertaining.
                                           ***G***


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 25, 2015)

grumpygator said:


> So I did my part. I invited everyone that replied.
> Now some one is going to have to tell me what happened on your side.
> A screen shot would be helpful.
> Did a box show up and ask if you wanted in ?
> ...


----------



## NightWing (Mar 25, 2015)

I received an email to join.  I didn't respond because I'm not sure if I want to.  For now, I would like to find out how to remove the red flag at the Social Groups header.  I don't understand why joining is necessary to engage in conversations here.


----------



## kvt (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the same  as the red 4 on the social groups,   I also have not found a way to do anything with it.


----------



## higgite (Mar 25, 2015)

Gator, it looks like I'm getting the red number flag alert on the "Social Groups" button due to activity on other social groups that I haven't joined or otherwise expressed any interest in. That would explain why some folks say the flag doesn't go away after they check in and read this group's new postings, i.e.,  there are still unread postings in other groups. I'm speculating here, but that's how it seems to me. Thanks for doing the dirty work.

Tom

P.S. Yep, I just verified it by visiting all the other social groups and clicking on all of the unread threads. The red number flag counted down and finally disappeared when all had been read.


----------



## kvt (Mar 25, 2015)

higgite,   finally got all of mine to disappear doing the same thing.     I had missed one,   Now they are all gone.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 25, 2015)

n3480h said:


> Got a red 4 flag on the Social Groups bar at the top of the home page.
> 
> Tom



Thats the same way I found out about it.


----------



## NightWing (Mar 25, 2015)

I requested to be removed from the group and received a confirmation but am still getting the red flags.  The only way to remove them is by visiting every thread in the group, which is something I don't want to have to do.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 25, 2015)

Please give us some time. We are working on it. Just ignore it till we get it sorted out.
****Your patients will be rewarded******Thanks********G***********


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nightwing,
Don't feel bad. I am getting the red flags for groups I never joined or posted in.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 25, 2015)

Me as well.  I received flags for every group available!


----------



## higgite (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, if you're getting alerts that you shouldn't be getting, that should raise a red flag that somethi..... oh, wait... it does!


----------

